# how to serve string &tie in peep



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Hope you have fun here. 

Here's a link for the peep sight question; http://pabucks.com/peep_sight.html

Try this for string serving; http://www.huntbgo.com/serving.htm

I'm sure there are others out there with more information. I just can't recall them at the moment. :embara:


----------

